# KNPV GSD Dodge Kiridesja?



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Do aynone know about this dog and his qualities, only know he placed third at the KNPV championship 2010,
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/926793/Dodge-Kiridesja

Maybe some of the dutch KNPV-folks have seen him and know more about him, he is having a litter I know of that looks intressting but maybe he already have offspring in holland.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't know anything about him personally, other than his lineage (Inox has been one of Nick's best producing sons).. my boyfriend was at the Championships in 2010 and said he was a nice dog. 

I would be interested in the breeding his has on the ground right now with Haus Ming kennels.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Erik Berg said:


> Do aynone know about this dog and his qualities, only know he placed third at the KNPV championship 2010,
> http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/926793/Dodge-Kiridesja
> 
> Maybe some of the dutch KNPV-folks have seen him and know more about him, he is having a litter I know of that looks intressting but maybe he already have offspring in holland.


Tried to locate the dog on Bloedlijnen.nl, could only find a brother: dave kiridesja

Rik Wolterbeek





































w
*
*


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

This video shows Dodge's performance from 2010 - starts at 2:45:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-al8HB-7hPw


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> This video shows Dodge's performance from 2010 - starts at 2:45:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-al8HB-7hPw


Very nice hit. The vom haus ming guys don't seem to be breeding a lot of dogs, i didn't even know the kennel still exists.
Here's another nice KNPV GSD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owttYfBTx-g&list=UU3gHo-rNFkEzZrbXtE182Bg&index=6&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyZV...xt=C3a398eeUDOEgsToPDskI5_jnjVhg6ynvaSslqhDCx


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

It is a swedish breeder that planning a litter from him, not v haus ming. The bitch is partly from french ring lines, so on paper it looks like an intressting combination.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Very nice hit. The vom haus ming guys don't seem to be breeding a lot of dogs, i didn't even know the kennel still exists.


They are very much still around  They had a litter last year and another just born a few weeks ago.


----------

